# Is there a reason ALL my fish are fighting?



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

For awhile my fish seem okay and then for days they fight and fight non stop. The black skirts will be okay and then boom they will fight in the dark and in the light. Cherry barbs are fighting as well, along with the cardinals and rummies...The black skirt is also bullying my ram now. The fins on most of the fish are nipped....the rummies go after the cardinal, the black skirt after the cherry barb and vice versa. This never happened that bad before.

What's going on?


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I find that with weather shifts of any magnitude my fish tend to get cranky. The black skirts start to spawn and chase the other fish, the danio starts banging the other fish into the glass and the SAE is downright nutty- chases everything.
Looking at the weather map you have just had a big temp. shift.we had one last night too.
Hope it is coming this way! tired of -20 celcius.


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

I never heard that before, but yes we had a big weather change. It was -20 for the longest time and now it's been above 0 to 9 degrees C for a few days.

The black skirts zip around that tank like there is no tomorrow. Maybe that's what triggered my bolivian ram to hide and act all weak....


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

The older some fish get the more aggressive some become. It all has to do with maturity and spawning or nesting. Some may become territorial. Maybe this has something to do with it.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

My two cents...

According to your signature, you have some fish that I think have the capacity to be quite aggressive (cherry barbs) if tempted with something that would be fun to nip it (aka Black Skirt Tetras). Added, you have small groups of tetras that are a schooling fish. When schooling fish are in small numbers, they can't school, they're basically scared, and they go into survival mode and get aggressive.


----------



## Hydr0 JoE (Jan 13, 2009)

my fish start to get more aggressive and fight when the ph gets a little higher then normal


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

Well, my other bolivian ram passed away. I did a water change, and after 5 days he went kaput. That's 2 rams now that passed on. 

My black skirt tetra went all nuts last night for hours just chasing his relection in the mirror. At least I think that was it. Sometimes they go all wacky for no apparent reason. Seems like the fish are a little more happy now that there isnt as many fish.


----------

